# Fridge repair



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can have someone to check my fridge near Estepona. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't help with Estepona but the last time my fridge was on the blink I was able to fix it myself quite easily. What is wrong with yours?
David.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

240,12 and gas not working


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I too have this problem, I've got single tank LPG & propane tank.

Fridge will not light on either tank. But works fine on EHU & 12v.

Mine is going in on Saturday, initial thought is Burner assembly (they go rusty, apparently) or the PCB.

It's a thetford digital fridge, and the error code is 9 from memory.

Thetfords have 3 year warranties.

hth

w


*** sorry read your post again, you have now't working! ***

Fuse somewhere?


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Ho-hum. 
Mine was purely a gas problem, yours is obviously more involved than that so, sorry, can't help.
Good luck.
David.


----------

